# VERY random question.....



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,
This is very random, and also very novice of me (strange to say after 16 years experience :tongue_smilie but I am looking at starting to compete Star locally in dressage. I have never attempted dressage after being a jumper for so many years!
We are doing brilliantly with the training and we are both coming along great, have also bought everything needed for the show ring so we are prepared for when ever the occasion should arise!
The question I have is when you compete locally at dressage are synthetic dressage saddles accepted in the ring? Basically I have a nice new leather GP but I have problems with m knees meaning I have great difficulty keeping my feet in the stirrups etc and using a lot of leg. I rode my friends dressage horse the other week in his dressage saddle and I found it 1000000 easier to ride in with my legs how they are! I barely had to do anything to keep my legs in the right place which is normally a bit challenge when ever I ride.
I am improving as my legs are getting stronger but I am considering investing in a dressage saddle for mine and Stars benefit and for the shows. I have found a self adjust synthetic for a fraction of the price of a leather one but there would be no point in buying it unless I can actually use it when i need to!

Hope I have actually made some sense in this huge essay! 
Any help much appreciated


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

My daughter competed in nice synthetic dressage saddle at local level and was never pulled up for it,and if the likes of Isabell Werth are putting their names on them ,I wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Ahh fantastic!!  That has made me feel a lot better about my decision! I just bthink a synthetic is more cost effective (its something I have never tried my hand at and may decide to stickl to jumping so no point wasting a fortune) And I also think having the gullet change system and the moulding system it will be more beneficial for Stars back and also my seat I could imagine being a lot more comfortable!!

I will look into buying one in the next couple of months


----------

